
Project Habakkuk, Britain's plan to build an aircraft carrier from ice - gpayan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Habakkuk
======
tomcam
More interestingly, a combination of cardboard and ice. A prototype was built
in Canada by conscientious objectors, who did not know the purpose of their
project. The whole article is full of surprises and quite entertaining.

